# I'm bored of being single and want to date but...



## ravenmel

I feel like my life's on pause. I'm fed up of being single but where to look.
Let me back up :My LOs are small but I've been single over a year and a bit as I was single and pregnant(sucked). I'm so ready to date but I'm a single mum to 2 under 3s, what man in his right mind will want to take this on.

The days are o.k be it very routine as I'm with the kids, but the evenings are so lonely and boring. I'm tired of being single and would like someone, even to have a naughty flirt with, sigh. It was o.k at first and sometimes it's even fun being single not having to worry about a man. Other times I just miss the companionship.

I've had my parents and happily married friends telling me don't worry you'll meet someone maybe when the kids are at school?WTF they're 2 and 6 months so I have to stay single for 4/5 years, I know some people do this but I don't want to be single for 5 years. I'm close to the big 3 0 which just makes it worse. My options are limited, I'm not working at the moment due to babies. and I was planning on going college but its might not happen as college won't pay for two nurseries places, which is fair enough. It feels like everything is on hold and it's frustrating for me , as I'm a make it happen kinda girl. I've been on internet dates in the past, way before the kids but no it's not for me. Most internet guys don't even read your profile to see that you have children. Where will I meet anyone? Play groups are full of mums or married dads, I haven't been to a club/bar in forever and all friends are coupled off. Just feels like I never met anyone to date so looks like I'll be single 5 years after all,that's a long time to be lonely. 

Please spare me the you have wonderful gift stuffs can't take it today


----------



## whatwillbe

I know how you feel :/ I'm in the same boat except I have 4 kids now, I'm over 30 an I think the same, what blokes gonna take on a single mom with 4 kids, an to top it off my baby's dads made me feel not worthy of anyone, I still have a bit of hope left though lol, you never know when or where you could meet that perfect man, I find the supermarket a great place :) there are other single dads out there who prob feel the same too, you could meet one at the park even, don't give up , just because you have two little uns doesn't make you undateable x


----------



## jaytee146

Everynow and again I see a single parent who met a man that had to be God Sent and I wonder WOW!!!!!!!!! Where did you meet and HOW???

I am friends with a young lady who has three children under 8 and she met this guy with no children, in the military on a random night out with her friends and they are set to be married. Last she told me he was set to legally adopt all of her children, and is taking care of them all as if he were the bio dad.


----------



## SilasLove

Okay, I am not a slut or anything...BUT!

Does it have to be serious? Do they have to take on your children? I mean, personally, I have a very hard time trusting anyone around my children, especially someone I just met. So why can't single moms just have a fling or sorts? Someone to occupy their time while kids are away with daddy? (Or a babysitter on moms time for herself)

Haha, do I live in a fantasy world?


----------



## tallybee

Hey hun, I know where you're coming from.

I met my now late husband just as I'd given up hope that anyone would want a mum of 2 small kiddies, but he DID want me and them too as a package.

I don't think there is anything wrong with a non-serious fling either so long as nobody thinks it's more than it is. You're allowed to have some fun and as long as it's not affecting the kids then go for it.


----------



## moomin_troll

I've got 2 young boys and recently started to date again. Ud be surprised at men's attitude to the fact I've got kids. It's not really been an issue. One lad wanted to meet my boys and get to know them...it freaked me out haha
Being a mum is hard enough and if u decide to date and that man can't except u have children then more fool him..
Just because u have children shouldn't really make a difference....
Like someone's already said, u don't need the man to have anything to do with ur children. And for me that's key until I think I've found someone who's worth meeting them


----------



## sophie0909uk

I met my partner online when my son was 15 months old. He has a little girl who we are fighting to get access to and he is happy to adopt my son when we get married. You will find someone. There are men out there who would love to take you & your kids on. Goodluck xxx


----------



## ravenmel

SilasLove said:


> Okay, I am not a slut or anything...BUT!
> 
> Does it have to be serious? Do they have to take on your children? I mean, personally, I have a very hard time trusting anyone around my children, especially someone I just met. So why can't single moms just have a fling or sorts? Someone to occupy their time while kids are away with daddy? (Or a babysitter on moms time for herself)
> 
> Haha, do I live in a fantasy world?


Right now I'd just like to date so no need to be meeting the kids but IF I met a nice guy his gonna have to like kids. I'm also worried about bring a man around my kids coz there's a lot of horrible stories about step dads so that kinda freaks me out big time.


----------



## ravenmel

I doubt I'll be dating anytime soon girls, my little one is clingy and just screams at babysitters until I return.I have to beg before anyone will take the youngest. Rubbish having a fling if you never get to see the guy. They don't have visits with daddy so that's out. That's a worry too, if I met a man with kids and he had no access to them I'd run away because I'd wonder why.


----------



## moomin_troll

Oh yeah I couldn't be with someone who was a bad or absent father! 
I have to beg for babysitters and even then it's at my house so not like I could easily bring someone back ;) lol
I've made a dating support thread in here, u should pop in. Great bunch of girls, and some funny stories lol

It's weird dating when u h e kids and aren't easily free. Started seeing this one lad who constantly wanted to see me, I couldn't get out so he started coming round mine after the boys went to bed...not my smartest move lol
And kind of dating a lad who totally gets I'm not always free and we text and see each other when we can


----------

